# Powermatic 4224B



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, i may be eating rice and beans for the next year. I went to Klingspors woodworking shoe and they had the powermatic 4224B on sale for 10 percent off and I took the plunge. It is being shipped and I should have it by the end of next week.
Tom


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Wow, now that is a nice lathe. Congratulations! LOL, your 10% discount was more than the cost of my whole lathe (Delta46-460).

Oh, and pics or it didn't happen.:icon_smile:


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrats!

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

yea dude where are the pics?
congrats on the lathe


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

robert421960 said:


> yea dude where are the pics?
> congrats on the lathe


I hope to have them posted late next week. Also, hope it's up and running.
Tom


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats, thats awesome!


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Well they were to deliver the lathe between 1 and 4 pm today. At a quarter to 4 I called and they said he would be here at 4:30pm. At 10 till 5 I called and they said he was on his way. The driver called me about 5:40 and was a couple of miles away but was worried about coming into the residential neighborhood and wanted me to come to a Food Lion parking lot to pick it up. It weighs 950 pounds. I explained that I was to get it delivered to my house. He called back and said I was going to have to rent a uhaul truck and come to the trucking terminal to pick it up. I told him that was not going to happen and let him know that I know it's not his problem as that's hat his supervisor said. I called Klingspor and talked to a lady who was very understanding but all the higher up had left for the day. They are to call me tomorrow. I'm not too disappointed as I was going to put the lathe in the garage and not move it to the shop until some time next week when my neighbor will have his Bobcat home.
Tom


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Why was he worried about your neighborhood? 
You in a bad area? That's BS.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It's a great lathe. My friend Nick Cook more or less designed it. He is a serious turner/teacher and knows what a lathe really needs. He was also in on the original development of the 3520 along with Rude Osolnik. It has great features. I played with it in his shop a few weeks ago. I probably won't change from my 3520 but I was drooling on it.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

john lucas said:


> It's a great lathe. My friend Nick Cook more or less designed it. He is a serious turner/teacher and knows what a lathe really needs. He was also in on the original development of the 3520 along with Rude Osolnik. It has great features. I played with it in his shop a few weeks ago. I probably won't change from my 3520 but I was drooling on it.


Nick Cook was at the show demonstrating the lathe.
Tom


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

So do you already have 3 phase power in your shop or are you going to use a rotary converter or something?


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Dominick said:


> Why was he worried about your neighborhood?
> You in a bad area? That's BS.


No, it's a good neighborhood but the street I live on is only about 1/4 long with a culdasac(sp?) at the end. I explained that he would have to back out and it can be done as other big trucks have been in this neighborhood. He said if he messed up he would be fired. What really ticks me off is wasting a whole afternoon waiting on the delivery. I did not work in the shop because I was afraid I would not hear the phone ring. Their scheduling is worst than the cable company, who in this area is quite good.
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

65BAJA said:


> So do you already have 3 phase power in your shop or are you going to use a rotary converter or something?


It is already set up to run on 3 phase or single phase power. I will have to install a male plug on the power cable.
Tom


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Who is this guy? Can't back out a truck? 
How did he get this job to begin with? That's a poor excuse. Man up!!!!


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't hear from Klingspor this morning but I got a call from Southern Eastern Freight. I'm sure Klingspor had called them. They were very sorry for my trouble and scheduled a delivery for Monday between 12pm and 5pm. Hope it work out this time.
Tom
Edited to add Klingspor call about 5 minutes after I posted this. They could not have been nicer.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your major purchase Tom but I have to tell you, if that lathe isn't delivered Monday as promised I'd call Klingspor back and tell them to refund my money and stick their lathe where the sun don't shine. Even though it is the trucking company's fault, it is their sale and their responsibility. You have shown the patience of a Saint which is more than I would have. That kind of BS really frosts my balls.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've had to put up with a lot of trucking company problems over the years. It isn't necessarily Klingspor's fault. I would not blame them. It sounds like they are trying to settle it. Most truckers go out of their way to help you out but some are just obstinate as hell and don't want to do anything that might be like work. Apparently you got one of the bad ones this time.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I am not going to say all of South Eastern Freight is horrible. The person I talked to this morning was very apologetic and I do believe it will be delivered on Monday. I know Klingspor had a lot to do with the call I got from South Eastern. I believe they sent a very inexperienced driver the first time. I still am not happy about a 4 hour window for them to deliver in. I still have my small lathe and can continue to turn this weekend, but I am wanting to try out the new lathe.
Tom


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Man, that sounds like a rockin' lathe. Hope you post some pix so we can live vicariously. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I had a similar issue with an A/C delivery this summer. Just a 200 lb box but no semi can get to my house so I spent an afternoon waiting in the Walmart parking lot with no A/C (ironically) waiting on the truck which was 30 min away for over 3 hours. 

When I got my Robust this year I had to go to the freight terminal with a trailer then had the struggle of getting a 900 lb crate in the shop. Here's to neighbors with heavy equipment!

The wait will just make the experience that much sweeter. Congrats and have fun!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats Tom! I have looked at that lathe in the ads and drooled. Luckily they were my magazines. I have had trouble with trucking companies to. This summer I bought an automotive lift and they tore up the first two during shipping. Have fun with the new lathe.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

*Its Here*

Well I got a call from the trucking company saying they still had concerns getting into the neighborhood. I met the drive at a business about 3 miles from the house. He had informed me that the pallet was almost distroyed. I was concerned that the lathe may be damaged. However, upon inspection it was well boxed on the pallet and no damage to the box. we had a hard time getting it on my trailer with the broken pallet. I had borrowed a pallet lift from my nephew to use but the pallet would not fit in between the wheels on the lift. If that had worked it would have been easy. I guess I will be waiting on a neighbor to get his bobcat off a job site and back home before I can get the lathe in the shop.
Tom


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

shoot im excited to see it too:yes:
i dont see how you can wait:no::no::no::no:


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

robert421960 said:


> shoot im excited to see it too:yes:
> i dont see how you can wait:no::no::no::no:


It you could see that massive hunk of steel you would know why I have wait. I am trying to figure out how to get it off the trailer currently.
Tom


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

TomC said:


> It you could see that massive hunk of steel you would know why I have wait. I am trying to figure out how to get it off the trailer currently.
> Tom


i wouldnt mine having that problem lol:laughing::laughing::laughing:
good luck to ya:thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Can't wait to see the lathe but boy, I don't know how many businesses could have failed to do their job so thoroughly and stay in business.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It's making me glad my last lathe was a mini. Carried it in the shop all by myself.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

*Better Picture*

I got all the parts in the shop except the large ones, head stock, tail stock and bed. I got to get it off the trailer before I can turn the bed to get clearance to remove the headstock and tailstock. I believe if I do this and can round up 3 friends (who don t know what I want them for) we can get the bed into the shop; about 150 feet away.
The only problems I have found are the hinge on the drive belt door is broken, its plastic and not metal and I can not find the screws for attaching the feet to the bed. I am going to look one more time before I call Klingspor.
tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

*Making Progress*

I got the lathe totally diassembled. I hope to have all parts in the shop tonight when some of the neighbors come home from work. Klingspor is expiditing the missing cap screws. I should have them tomorrow.
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

*Up and running*

I received the missing cap screws and replacement hinge yesterday morning. A big thanks to Klingspor for getting them shipped overnight to me. Looks like the hinge has been modified to be a little more sturdy .I will have to say it runs very quite and smooth.
Tom

PS hope to have a big pile of shavings on the floor soon.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice :thumbsup:

Congratulations, hope it meets and exceeds your expectations :yes:


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

That thing is a monster. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice looking lathe. This should run smooth.

I gather the friends you mentioned came through to help you erect this puppy. Some heavy pieces, perhaps all heavy pieces. :icon_smile:

Even if I could afford to buy this, I would not have the room to use this.

Looking forward to seeing the future projects. :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that thing looks good there
now get to turning already:laughing::laughing::laughing:
yea i know im not patient:no::no::no:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

:w00t: :tongue_smilie: inch:  :blink:


Thanks. Now I have to change my shorts. :no: :laughing:


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> Nice looking lathe. This should run smooth.
> 
> I gather the friends you mentioned came through to help you erect this puppy. Some heavy pieces, perhaps all heavy pieces. :icon_smile:
> 
> ...


My neighbor did not have his bobcat at home. I used a small tractor with a front end loader to move the bed. I tie several ropes and used the loader to raise it and set it in the shop. Only needed help of one neighbor for that. After the legs were on I got 3 neighbors to help me turn it over. I figure that had to be over 500 pounds, however with 4 of us it was rather easy. They installed the head stock for me and the rest was a piece of cake.
Just rounded two more pepper mill blanks. It just seemed easier and smother than my delta 46-460. I am expecting a new chuck adapter tomorrow so I can turn more pepper mills.
Tom
PS I hope to turn a 14" to 16 bowl this weekend form the popular tree I had cut down a couple of weeks ago
,


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

My god thats no Lathe....it's a space station......

That thing has got to be bigger than my truck.


----------



## EM3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Jebus that is one big huge lathe! I don't no anyone that is into woodturning. Maybe someday I will try turning a pen. Looks like that thing should last a lifetime. Congrats on it! New toys are always a blast. :thumbsup:


----------

